
Awesome window manager framework version 4.0 changes - agumonkey
https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/89-NEWS.md.html
======
Elv13
Some screenshots:

* [https://awesomewm.org/images/screen.png](https://awesomewm.org/images/screen.png)

* [http://imgur.com/I7eL5it](http://imgur.com/I7eL5it)

* [http://imgur.com/a/thZiW](http://imgur.com/a/thZiW)

* [https://s15.postimg.org/xo9zg2vzf/pick4.png](https://s15.postimg.org/xo9zg2vzf/pick4.png)

(disclaimer: I am one of the dev; the first 2 screenshots are not mine)

~~~
mholt
The blue FUI is quite beautiful. How can I get that look on my Ubuntu machine?

~~~
Elv13
Hello,

I use the `upstream_shape_api_p4_unmerged` Awesome branch from my github fork.
My config is at `[https://github.com/Elv13/awesome-
configs`](https://github.com/Elv13/awesome-configs`). The theme is "SciFi"
uncomment that line in rc.lua and comment the other selected theme.

~~~
mholt
Thank you!

------
petepete
I used to use and love AwesomeWM for years, super fast, moderately easy to
customise and very lightweight.

Eventually I switched to Gnome 3 simply because it made configuring wi-fi and
power options easier.

~~~
rsync
"Eventually I switched to Gnome 3 simply because it made configuring wi-fi and
power options easier."

I don't understand this comment ... possibly because I have not used modern X
(gnome, KDE, whatever) very much at all ...

How is configuring wifi and power a window manager issue ? Isn't there an
application for wifi config that everyone on Linux uses, regardless of WM ?

I use FreeBSD and OSX and my FreeBSD wifi config is all done via the command
line, but I always assumed there was a nice "wifi config" app for Linux ...
you are saying that is part of the window manager and is different for all of
them ?

~~~
nickpsecurity
It is on my box. I'm running Ubuntu on this one. Like with Windows, there's an
icon for networking. It automatically connects if it's Ethernet. If wireless,
clicking it displays a list of access points to use. Clicking on a protected
one asks for a password. It saves the password then just connects to it
anytime it's near. Pretty simple but probably distro-specific app.

~~~
davidbanham
You're conflating your desktop environment with your window manager. For
example, I run xmonad on top of xfce and use the standard xfce tray, wifi
config, etc. Xmonad just replaces the xfce window manager.

~~~
aban
What the parent said.

To be even more specific, network management is really distro- and DE-
agnostic. For instance, Arch wiki describes a multitude of ways for wired [0]
and wireless [1] network configuration, that would technically work in other
distros as well.

Most distros and DEs ship with Gnome's NetworkManager [2] but with different
front-ends: distros with GTK-based DEs like Gnome or Unity usually ship
network-manager-applet, and distros with Qt-based DEs like KDE usually ship
plasma-nm or networkmanager-qt.

Power management [3] is a bit different. There are distro-specific
recommendations and also 3rd party apps, but DEs usually have their own power
manager.

Now, when you choose to use a DE, the choice of which network or power
management solution you use is already made for you, but when you don't use a
DE then you will be choosing them yourself.

[0]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration)
[1]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_config...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration)

[2]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager)
[3]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Appreciate the corrections from both of you.

------
mlgh
If you think that awesome wm is bloated, try dwm on which awesome wm was
historically based. The key bindings look the same. After I've noticed that I
haven't used 90% of awesome wm functionality, I moved to a dwm which is
basically 2k lines of readable C code in a single file and never looked back -
it's so easy to configure it to do _exactly_ what you need.

~~~
peatmoss
I discovered that my mostly vanilla XMonad was basically the same as DWM. My
only gripe with DWM is that I needed to patch the code, compile, and install
my own to turn my worthless windows key into the magic window manager key.

I feel like DWM takes non-configurability literally one key too far.

~~~
eugeneionesco
I agree, it makes no sense NOT to have a ~/.dwm.conf :(

~~~
rakoo
Yes it does. It's that much code that needs to parse config files and
translate it to useful configuration. Oh and of course it needs to be
backwards-compatible.

The dwm authors believe there already is something to write your
configuration, parse it, test that its syntax is valid and use it to configure
the thing: the C toolchain.

------
bavell
I've been using Awesome for about a year now and have fallen in love with
tiling WMs. Looking forward to playing with the new changes! :)

------
eugeneionesco
Awesome is great! I love it on my Thinkpad X60!

Congratulations to all contributors!

------
srd
Using the opportunity to ask other awesome users: How do you configure
floating popup windows so that the display decently? The Skype user profile
windows, or the firefox ssl certificate warning dialog are the kind of windows
I'm talking about. The few other awesome users I know don't have an answer for
this either. This is the last outstanding configuration issue I have with
awesome.

~~~
Elv13
You have to make a rule, see

[https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/classes/client.html#client.type](https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/classes/client.html#client.type)
[https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/classes/client.html#client.floa...](https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/classes/client.html#client.floating)
[https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/libraries/awful.rules.html](https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/libraries/awful.rules.html)

------
1hackaday
Very nice additions!

Although I was secretly hoping that Awesome would add support for Guile or
some other Lisp (IMHO Lua is Awesome's only drawback).

------
echelon
I used to use Awesome during college, and it was as the name suggests, an
"awesome" experience.

I am required to use a Mac at work, and I don't have the time to invest in
maintaining a config file for a tiling WM on my personal machine anymore. I
really miss having a tiling window manager, though...

~~~
ejeojene
Check out spectacle, it does the job of tiling on Mac OS.

------
senorsmile
I love awesome! I probably won't use 4.0 for a while as I'm still rocking
ubuntu 14.04. But I'm excited for all the new stuff that I'll eventually learn
to use.

------
Philipp__
DWM was my favorite WM. And then I switched totally to Macs. Before DWM I
tried Awesome, but I liked abnormal simplicity of DWM too much.

------
BeetleB
Oh dear. Last month I updated awesome on my Gentoo machine, and it broke a
lot. Now I'll have to deal with this _again_!

~~~
Elv13
Well, 3.5 was released in 2012, that's a _long_ update span. Sorry if you were
unlucky enough to hit both updates in a row. However note that there isn't as
much breaking changes to the API this time around. Most of them just prints a
warning.

See the [https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/17-porting-
tips.m...](https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/17-porting-tips.md.html)
. I advice to start from the new rc.lua. This way, the (almost) totality of
your changes can be copy pasted back.

(disclaimer: I am one of the dev)

------
__s
Changes:
[https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/89-NEWS.md.html](https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/89-NEWS.md.html)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from the homepage.

